# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Сколько стихов в Шримад Бхагаватам ?

## Дмитрий Казиков

Харе Кришна !!  :smilies: 

Не имею возможности сосчитать количество стихов в нам доступном варианте ШБ.

В Шримад Бхагаватам, в Предисловии к английскому изданию, написано - 


> В ответ на просьбу мудрецов изложить им суть ведической мудрости, Сута Госвами *повторил по памяти все восемнадцать тысяч стихов* «Шримад-Бхагаватам», которые ранее Шукадева Госвами поведал Махарадже Парикшиту.
> Читатель «Шримад-Бхагаватам» знакомится с вопросами Махараджи Парикшита и ответами Шукадевы Госвами, *которые* *пересказывает* Сута Госвами. *Кроме того*, иногда сам Сута Госвами отвечает на вопросы Шаунаки Риши, возглавляющего собрание мудрецов в Наимишаранйе.


То есть, в нашем варианте их больше чем 18.000 ?

Спасибо  :vanca calpa:

----------


## vijitatma das

> То есть, в нашем варианте их больше чем 18.000 ?


Если честно, не считал.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Прастите, но я не у вас спрашиваю, а у ББТ, представителем которого вы являетесь здесь, если не ошибаюсь.
Или вы хотите сказать что ББТ не знает сколько стихов в доступном нам варианте ШБ ?

 :vanca calpa:

----------


## vijitatma das

Я не думаю, что кто-то из наших сотрудников всерьез занимался такими подсчетами (зачем?). Если интересно, Вы можете посчитать самостоятельно, например, с помощью сайта "Ведабейз" Там это не трудно будет сделать:

http://www.vedabase.com/en/sb

----------


## vijitatma das

Вообще, мое мнение таково, что 18 000 - это более или менее приблизительная цифра. Особенно если учесть, что в "Бхагаватам" есть довольно большие отрывки в прозе.

И еще, насколько я помню (когда-то у БВ Госвами спрашивали), есть какая-то особая система подсчета стихов в произведении. Кажется, нужно сложить все слоги и разделить на 32. Именно по такой системе в "Бхагаватам" получается 18 тыс. шлок.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Я не думаю, что кто-то из наших сотрудников всерьез занимался такими подсчетами (зачем?)


Ну в проповеди, часто говорят цифры, Бхагавата-пурана, состоит из .. 
А если уточнить, то можно и рассказать о разных вариантах ШБ, что более раскроет сам смысл произведения.
В общем для проповеди, для чего же ещё  :smilies: 
Но в целом это отдельная тема.

Спасибо за разъяснения  :vanca calpa:

----------


## vijitatma das

> В общем для проповеди, для чего же ещё


Ну, чтобы проповедовать, необязательно быть сотрудником ББТ  :smilies:  Да и не думаю, что на проповеди для людей будет иметь значение, что Бхагаватам без слов Суты Госвами составляет 17865 шлок (или сколько там), тем более, как я уже сказал, "шлока" понятие относительное и при подсчетах вполне возможны колебания в ту и другую сторону и усреднения.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Ну, чтобы проповедовать, необязательно быть сотрудником ББТ  Да и не думаю, что на проповеди для людей будет иметь значение, что Бхагаватам без слов Суты Госвами составляет 17865 шлок (или сколько там), тем более, как я уже сказал, "шлока" понятие относительное и при подсчетах вполне возможны колебания в ту и другую сторону и усреднения.


Простите, но такое ощущения что вы не присматриваетесь к тому, что я пишу .. простите пожалуйста.
Я не говорил что для проповеди нужно быть сотрудником ББТ.
Я вас лишь спросил технических момент, так сказать.

Потом, про цифры, если внимательно читать цитату которую я здесь привёл, то логически цифра уходит в больше а не меньше.

Немного подробнее про проповедь, цель вопроса и т.д. вот в этом ответе  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post127002, точнее варианте.

Но я опять же повторюсь - это уже другая тема.

 :vanca calpa:

----------


## vijitatma das

> Простите, но такое ощущения что вы не присматриваетесь к тому, что я пишу .. простите пожалуйста.
> Я не говорил что для проповеди нужно быть сотрудником ББТ.
> Я вас лишь спросил технических момент, так сказать.


А я это к тому, что не обязательно быть сотрудником ББТ, чтобы знать такие "технические моменты". Наше дело - выпускать книги, стараясь делать их как можно более качественными. А что касается количества стихов - например, для меня это не особо важно, поэтому я и не знаю. Я думаю, то же самое можно сказать и о других наших сотрудниках. По крайней мере, за все годы своего служения в ББТ я не припомню ни одного случая, когда эта информация мне понадобилась бы. Может, стоит спросить в других разделах? Может, там найдется кто-то, кому это интересно и кто знает это?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Я просто спросил правильно ли я понимаю что их больше чем 18 000, точная цифра не обязательна. Но если есть инфа - был бы рад.
Ведь получается целая 1 песня, + шлоки разговоров в других песнях Суты Госвами с Шаунакой Риши являются добавкой, вроде бы.
То есть рассказывая другим, можно сказать, что есть ШБ которую рассказал Вьясадева Шукадеве Госвами, а далее ШБ набирает так сказать обороты и становится больше.

Простите если что не так.

----------

